# Anyone been up to Idaho this year?



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone been up to Idaho recently? I'm looking to head up there but haven't heard much about how the hunting is this year.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i went opening weekend and it was great but haven't been back since, so i don't know if that helps much.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And type of hunting you asking about is ?????


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Waterfowl. Duck or geese on land not too difficult to access. I'm a starving student who only gets to do one trip like this a year and have never been up to idaho. I've heard it's been slow up there and was wondering if it's gotten any better. I'll burn the gas if there's a chance I could find something...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Early I know a buddy that did pretty well- I know while I was hunting Sharptails I sure hear lot of shooting along the Bear river. Saw a lot of geese on the lakes , but my dogs haven't figured out how to point them yet.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have avoided Idaho due to horrible stories of poor treatment by Idaho residents to Utah hunters. And one time I tagged along with with my brother in Idaho while he hunted pheasants - and even though he had Idaho plates on his truck - we still had people treat us poorly. 

Now I read that gaining access is not very hard. How far North does a person need to be in order to find friendly Idaho landowners that will let you hunt on their land?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

silverkitten73 said:


> I have avoided Idaho due to horrible stories of poor treatment by Idaho residents to Utah hunters. And one time I tagged along with with my brother in Idaho while he hunted pheasants - and even though he had Idaho plates on his truck - we still had people treat us poorly.
> 
> Now I read that gaining access is not very hard. How far North does a person need to be in order to find friendly Idaho landowners that will let you hunt on their land?


Coeur d'alene


----------

